# Co2 Sunshine Coast delivery



## hooper80 (24/11/17)

I have a Co2 swap and go business with free delivery. 
10kg $80
6.8kg $59
4.5kg $45
2.3kg $25
Soda stream $15
0402621940


----------



## DU99 (24/11/17)

reasonable prices


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/11/17)

Nice one. I'll save your number in my phone. What's the turnaround time?

I'm at Golden Beach.


----------



## hooper80 (24/11/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Nice one. I'll save your number in my phone. What's the turnaround time?
> 
> I'm at Golden Beach.



It’s a swap and go System. I come down that way every Thursday.


----------



## Batz (25/11/17)

I have a bottle from C024U, great price and service.


----------



## chubbytaxman (3/12/17)

hooper80 said:


> View attachment 109977
> 
> 
> I have a Co2 swap and go business with free delivery.
> ...



Looks good .. Do you come out Mooloolah Valley way .. If so .. Which days 

Cheers


----------



## hooper80 (3/12/17)

Yeah I reckon I could mate. Prob the furtherest I will go. Thursday’s mate.


----------



## Engibeer (3/12/17)

I'm in Palmwoods so would definitely use this. Drink shitloads of sparkling water so use 2.6kg about every 5-6 weeks. Do you do 2.6kg cylinders?


----------



## hooper80 (3/12/17)

Yeah mate. 2.3 kg mine are. $25.


----------



## hooper80 (3/12/17)

Engibeer said:


> I'm in Palmwoods so would definitely use this. Drink shitloads of sparkling water so use 2.6kg about every 5-6 weeks. Do you do 2.6kg cylinders?



Yeah mate I have 2.3kg for $25 that I’ll swap for your 2.6 kg


----------



## Engibeer (4/12/17)

Too easy, I can handle that for the convenience factor. So you do your rounds every Thursday? Any other days?


----------



## hooper80 (4/12/17)

Yeah Thursday’s unless I’m heading down that way for other reasons I could tie it in. But usually just Thursday’s.


----------



## hooper80 (12/1/18)

https://m.facebook.com/co24u/


----------



## hooper80 (14/2/18)

Co24u


----------



## hooper80 (11/6/18)

Hi sunny Coast brewers.. I now have 2.6 and 6kg new steel cylinders for sale. 2.6kg full $120, 6kg full $150. Free delivery.


----------



## hooper80 (4/7/18)

Now have regulators in stock - $70

Untested 2nd hand 19lt corny kegs $60

Soda stream adapter hoses for a Co2 cylinder - $65

We are starting to stock other bread and butter brew/Co2 fittings and parts.

TRY US AND SUPPORT LOCAL BUSINESS


----------



## hooper80 (16/7/18)

CO24U now hydrostatically test Co2 cylinders!!


----------

